# 545 CDV Delete After Action Report



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Yesterday I had the CDV removed from my 545i/6sp and replaced with one of DaveZ's modified CDV's. Unfortunately, I was not there to watch the procedure or take any pictures, but the mechanic said that they had to take off numerous underbody panels to get to it. He showed me the original CDV, and the opening is about 1/3 the area of the modified one that he installed.

The clutch action is so much more precise now, it's amazing. The CDV is only supposed to help with the clutch "take-up," but I swear that the "clutch-in" is much smoother now, too. There's no mushy feeling at the end of the clutch pedal travel anymore.

The clutch "take-up" is excellent now. I feel like I can modulate/feather the clutch way more accurately now. The response is so quick that I am having to "relearn" my transmission in order to get the engagement zone into my muscle memory.

Anyway, I would heartily recommend having this procedure done if you have a manual tranny E60 and don't like how the clutch egagement/disengagement action is.

I also had him do a post break-in oil change and it was amazing the amount of tiny metal filings in the filter.

-MrB


----------

